# Someone review on HP DV6-6016tx



## tanmoydast (May 8, 2011)

*I think its a great configuration and Value for Money*



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 8, 2011)

It's a great laptop at this price but I have yet to find a review.


----------



## rowsap1 (May 8, 2011)

Well we need to find a thread for Dell  Inspiron15R vs Hp 6016x. These are similar configuration systems! 
I think the 6490M graphic card that 6016x utilizes is a weaker graphic card than the 550v the Inspiron uses! 
6016x has expandable memory capability whichi is not in the case with the Dell.
Price: Dell : 43616 and HP 48000 (Kolkata quote)

Nebody actually tried the 6016x? Plz give your inputs!


----------



## rowsap1 (May 12, 2011)

Anybody bought the 6016TX?? Please write a review for this!


----------



## ankurgel (Sep 19, 2011)

Friend wrote full detailed review on blog of his 6016TX. You can check it out. It is with fantastic image gallery from all angles and engraving tiny-little details.  Here: Beauty with Brains : HP dv6-6016tx


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

rowsap1 said:


> Well we need to find a thread for Dell  Inspiron15R vs Hp 6016x. These are similar configuration systems!
> I think the 6490M graphic card that 6016x utilizes is a weaker graphic card than the 550v the Inspiron uses!
> 6016x has expandable memory capability whichi is not in the case with the Dell.
> Price: Dell : 43616 and HP 48000 (Kolkata quote)



WTF. Why are you guys looking at 6016TX.

You can get 6140TX @ 48,000 with an i7, 4GB, HD6770M. HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

It beats even the highest configed XPS15 that costs 62k (except the 1920x1080p screen.)


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> WTF. Why are you guys looking at 6016TX.
> 
> You can get 6140TX @ 48,000 with an i7, 4GB, HD6770M. HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> It beats even the highest configed XPS15 that costs 62k (except the 1920x1080p screen.)



+1 to that
just spend 1.5K more and you get a way better performance


----------



## ankurgel (Sep 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> WTF. Why are you guys looking at 6016TX.
> 
> You can get 6140TX @ 48,000 with an i7, 4GB, HD6770M. HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> It beats even the highest configed XPS15 that costs 62k (except the 1920x1080p screen.)



Exactly!


----------



## ankurgel (Oct 6, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> WTF. Why are you guys looking at 6016TX.
> 
> You can get 6140TX @ 48,000 with an i7, 4GB, HD6770M. HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> It beats even the highest configed XPS15 that costs 62k (except the 1920x1080p screen.)


Is 6140TX still available? Can't find it anywhere on HP site and probably retailers don't have it too. 
Which model for around this budget will be wise to buy?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Is 6140TX still available? Can't find it anywhere on HP site and probably retailers don't have it too.
> Which model for around this budget will be wise to buy?



HP 6140TX is exclusive to Croma. So try looking at some Croma stores for this model.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 6, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Is 6140TX still available? Can't find it anywhere on HP site and probably retailers don't have it too.
> Which model for around this budget will be wise to buy?



It's on HP site
HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP technical support (Andorra - English)


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 6, 2011)

ouch thats one expensive laptop...

or i am too poor..

ins't this a much better deal? 

Asus K53SV-SX520D


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> ouch thats one expensive laptop...
> 
> or i am too poor..
> 
> ...



As far as VFM goes, yes, Asus is more VFM. But the HP will give you a better performance.


----------

